# Angela Stockdale



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone here had expereince of her? 

I'm quite interested in her 'teaching dogs' stuff and her methods of treating aggression, I've only ever heard good things about her, so wondering if anyone else had opinions?


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Only good I heard her speak once on agression and it was good. I think she worked with robin walker who is a lovely guy and a pioneer of not treating agression with agression. (and that was back in 1990). 

She is always someone who you hear about as being 'out there'. 

Kate


----------



## Gracie1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I e-mailed her a couple of weeks ago and am thinking of going along to one of her 'naughty but nice' workshops. I'd be really interested to know other people's experiences too...


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I do, or better I see the two behaviorists she has mentored and taught the method to. They have their own group of teaching dogs some of which were trained with Angela, they are based in Surrey.

I know one girl with a staffie who travels from Hull to somerset to see Angela, she is becoming a dog trainer herself and will be also training with Angela to be able to set up groups up north. The change in this girl's staffie is incredible, in fact he might become a teaching dog himself in time as he is showing potential.

I also know many people travel from abroad (I think mainly Italy and Spain?) to attend her courses...

The method works, I have seen really people/dogs aggressive dogs slowly changing their ways during the months I have been attending; like with all methods it takes time so it is not really for the one session turns the dog around kinda people if you know what I mean, it is behaviour modification more then training and it has very little human intervention.

I have never met Angela myself so could not speak for her directly, just the method. But I know her reputation is really good and she is quite well known. It is not only aggression that is dealt with, extreme shyness, lack of communication skills, rudeness for the most. 

Were you thinking of attending a course or need help with your dog?


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

Thinking about a course.

I know of the animal communication lot in Surrey, though not personally.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Years ago I went on a weekend seminar where she was the speaker and she was brilliant. She is a really nice person with a great empathy for dogs and a sound understanding of canine behaviour. I would recommend anyone going to see her.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She and/or the people in Surrey were my first choice in thinking about how to resolve some of Merlin's issues. But it's a ridiculous journey to Surrey from here by public transport, even though it's only about 50 miles away - and although I go to Somerset regularly to visit my mother, there's no public transport to get to where she is based!


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> She and/or the people in Surrey were my first choice in thinking about how to resolve some of Merlin's issues. But it's a ridiculous journey to Surrey from here by public transport, even though it's only about 50 miles away - and although I go to Somerset regularly to visit my mother, there's no public transport to get to where she is based!


I remember us talking about this, unfortunately a car is a must if only because dogs have to wait in turns in between groups and great care is taken that dogs don't accidentally meet on leash outside the field to avoid them winding each other up or stressing themselves.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

London Dogwalker said:


> Thinking about a course.
> 
> I know of the animal communication lot in Surrey, though not personally.


Go for it! The girls in Surrey are so busy and all through word of mouth, the girl I know that is going to train to run her own groups is very excited about it, she travels hours for the opportunity. I don't know what is involved with doing the courses as I am only a client, but like I said, people travel from abroad to see her and I know so many people around the Country that would love to attend but are too far to get there.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

dodigna said:


> I remember us talking about this, unfortunately a car is a must if only because dogs have to wait in turns in between groups and great care is taken that dogs don't accidentally meet on leash outside the field to avoid them winding each other up or stressing themselves.


yes we did, didn't we? And I have knowlegde of Penel (Surrey branch) from other forums.

Would just say NOT "communicators" as there are some ppl who are doing the psychic stuff using that term. Far as I know Angela and her team are hands on, proper work not the airy fairy thing. (sorry couldn't think how else to word it).


----------



## Gracie1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt (!), but I was interested in what one of you said about the value of attending ongoing sessions rather than just a one off. I'd really like to go to one of the two day workshops with my dog, but wouldn't be able to afford to do this more than once. Do you think this would be worth doing? I'm also working with a local behaviourist, who is fantastic, but I thought the workshop might be a good supplement to this, especially as we'd have a chance to work alongside the training dogs....


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> yes we did, didn't we? And I have knowlegde of Penel (Surrey branch) from other forums.
> 
> Would just say NOT "communicators" as there are some ppl who are doing the psychic stuff using that term. Far as I know Angela and her team are hands on, proper work not the airy fairy thing. (sorry couldn't think how else to word it).


I think she meant "dog communication" not communicator!  It is Penel and Laura's website as in dogs communicating with each others clearly, no nothing to do with animal communicators although they way they seem to understand the dogs some times makes you wander


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Gracie1 said:


> Sorry to interrupt (!), but I was interested in what one of you said about the value of attending ongoing sessions rather than just a one off. I'd really like to go to one of the two day workshops with my dog, but wouldn't be able to afford to do this more than once. Do you think this would be worth doing? I'm also working with a local behaviourist, who is fantastic, but I thought the workshop might be a good supplement to this, especially as we'd have a chance to work alongside the training dogs....


i was referring to the Surrey group, they don't do 2 days worshops there, they have an assessment then determine whether the dogs needs one to ones with their dogs before joining the group sessions, Angela dedicates a lot of time to your dog during the workshop so she can assess and you would be leaving with a lot of info about him/her and a plan of action, this is what the girl i know did and others of which I have heard of. Angela is known for really understanding dogs and she uses her dogs to help assess them.

From what I have heard from people who have gone to see her it is well worth it. Don't forget to post your experience back as it might be useful for the ones that cannot attend regular sessions and can only do the workshop 

I think we are going off topic now, the OP was inquiring about the actual courses


----------

